# A brief glance at one off the results of the photo-shoot..



## TeeTees

As some off you may be aware, I had a photo-shoot done on Tuesday night for my pride-and-joy.

So as a taster, I've been forwarded the result below. The photographer told me he won't send any more as that will spoil the excitement when I receive the prints and CD. So for now, here's the copy he sent me Today :










Whaddya think ?


----------



## KatieM

wow! very impressive

Loving the background aswell!


----------



## qooqiiu

Im guessing someones just changed their wallpaper


----------



## TeeTees

qooqiiu said:


> Im guessing someones just changed their wallpaper


LOL.....certainly have 

Katie : the background was the most horrible pointless piece of land I've seen. The car's parked in a lay-by on the side of a road, with a few rocks and other junk things chucked in, with an industrial site in the far background. It's completely the opposite place to where I would've parked up for a photo-shoot, but that just goes to show what I know about photography :lol: :wink:


----------



## mattyR

Wow.....stunning!!

Dean really is the business!! I think i'll have to talk nice to him to see if he can maybe sort something out for me!!

top stuff


----------



## KenTT

Just stunning.

Again, a wonderful use of natural and strob by the master  .

Just curious Dean did you use a CP filter.


----------



## NaughTTy

TeeTees said:


> As some off you may be aware, I had a photo-shoot done on Tuesday night for my pride-and-joy.
> 
> So as a taster, I've been forwarded the result below. The photographer told me he won't send any more as that will spoil the excitement when I receive the prints and CD. So for now, here's the copy he sent me Today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whaddya think ?*


I think Dean has really worked his magic again...superb picture 8)


----------



## Suraj_TT

That is superb!

I love the background.. absolutely love it!


----------



## DeanTT

Thank's for the feedback guy's, Dave, as already said, great to meet you!

A circular polarizer was used, as was a blue & ND grad cokin filter, hence the moody sky.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## acidrainy

Did you take any HDR shots on that shoot? Looks like the perfect setup for it.


----------



## DeanTT

acidrainy said:


> Did you take any HDR shots on that shoot? Looks like the perfect setup for it.


Nope, I can't stand HDR as the reflections on the car are increased, it's also cheating, much prefer to do the work in-camera!


----------



## TeeTees

Thanks for the feedback guys. 

Dean is an absolute gent, and a complete genius with the camera - if you can, drop him a pm and ask for a photo-shoot...it's worth every penny, that's for sure :wink:


----------



## ZTG TT

Great photo TeeTees ....

Was that another Bristol Location?


----------



## TeeTees

ZTG TT said:


> Great photo TeeTees ....
> 
> Was that another Bristol Location?


Thanks buddy

We hit Avonmouth, as we were looking for a more 'aggressive' location to bring out the beast in the motor. :wink:


----------



## ZTG TT

TeeTees said:


> ZTG TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo TeeTees ....
> 
> Was that another Bristol Location?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> We hit Avonmouth, as we were looking for a more 'aggressive' location to bring out the beast in the motor. :wink:
Click to expand...

Never thought of Avonmouth great idea..... I go in an out of Seabank power station quite a bit, there are some great places in there...  but I dont think I'd be allowed photo's


----------



## Dolfan

A great shot, really love that moody look.

Dean, yet another great work of art

Yan


----------



## J55TTC

Very nice!


----------



## Adam RRS

Gotta love Deans work!

Nice one mate.... look forward to seeing the others!


----------



## Mike753TT

Stunning photo


----------



## T3RBO

They are absolutely stunning pictures


----------

